# Antique/vintage Henry Watch Pocket Watch 14 Hallmarks~Need Info Please



## Ana (Jun 17, 2012)

Can anyone help me identify this "Henry Watch" pocket watch? The front cover has 3 jewels, 2 red and and 1 white/blue stone, and engraving on the top which appears to be the letter "M" over the letter "R" or "B" with two Greek Key insignias, one on each side of the two letters.

Inside the front cover there are 5 marks: a shield with the numbers "56/14K/0.585" inside; a flower (maybe a rose) with two leafs, one on each side of the stem; a circle with what looks like a crown inside; a small round mark with something inside that looks like an eagle, dolphin, monkey or bird (too warn to accurately make out) and a cylindrical mark with what may be a squirrel inside.

The face may be white porcelain with gold dots on the minutes and gold diamond pyramids on the 5 minute marks and the pendant at 3 o'clock.

The movement's only markings are a capital "R" and "A" with a 3-prong fleur-de-lis or what my husband calls a "chicken-foot" in between the two letters. Underneath the "R" and "A" are the Roman Numerals II or III.

The case side facing the movement has the same markings as the inside case facing the watch-face mentioned above.

The back side of that cover has 10 marks and "No 94271". The 10 marks are visible in the included photo.

Inside the very back cover are the same 5 marks as found inside the front cover with the number "94271".

On the back of the case is an engraving: "1913" with the number 11 over Roman Numeral IV in the middle of that date. Following that is what may be a name engraved in fancy font, my best guess at the letters is "Napamiutne".














































Thank you so much for any info you can share with me. Ana


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Interesting watch Ana............ obviously 14K gold, with two rubies and possibly an old cut diamond, you would have to get the stones tested to verify it, which is a 5 second job with a diamond tester....................fitted with an average movement, have not heard of Henry Watch, the greek symbols in the back are usually die stamped rather than engraved...............hope that helps...........


----------



## remb1000 (Jan 17, 2012)

Hello 

That's a beautiful watch I must say.

I too have not heard of this "Henry Watch" before!

Well as Harry all ready stated, it is definitly solid 14k gold.

That white stone is most likely a diamond, the other two red ones are most likely rubis/emeralds/saphire.

Im not great with precious stones but I can bet that the ones sunk in your watch case are genuine.

It was not uncommon to see diamonds sunk into old gold pocket watch cases.

You should have this check by a specialist.

Bring to a few different places to get several opinions.

This in turn will give you a fairly good idea about what your dealing with.

And please whatever you do not let this watch go to some watch maker or pawnshop owner who makes you a quick offer.

I think this is a pretty special piece so take the time to find out what you can about it and find out it's true value.

Best of luck with it anyways.

Take care


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

I have just noticed that the advance/retard lever is right over to retard, which indicates that the watch was probably running fast (a sign of needing a service). Don't run the watch until it is serviced as the oils will probably have dried out and running with no lubrication will not do it any good.

Regards

mike


----------

